
J.J. Abrams tried to pull a Wrath of Khan and failed - mariuz
http://thetarpit.org/posts/y00/011-star-trek-into-darkness.html
======
pan69
It's sad to see that Star Trek is being turned into an Action/Adventure themed
franchise (also just seeing the 2015 trailer of the new movie as well). It
doesn't suit Star Trek which should be more about Science and Exploration in
my opinion.

~~~
angryasian
You obviously are not a trek fan because TOS was always and will be a space
western. If you go back and watch TOS, almost every episode is kirk beating up
some aliens and getting the girl. What part of action/adventure do you not get
out of that.

------
angryasian
It wasn't a good movie because it wasn't a good movie, not because it was not
Trek. All these people that say this need to go back and watch TOS and the
animated series. This guy also wants say bad things about Enterprise, when
arguably season 4 could be considered one of the top seasons of Trek ever, but
just like everything else... everyone has an opinion.

